# Top bar hive question



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

I am building a top bar hive and I have installed a viewing window. I am wondering if there is an advantage or not to placing a window on each side at opposite ends of the hive. Has anyone done this?



FishOil


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Do you mean on the short ends of the hive? I wouldn't. 
If you mean on the long sides of the hive, I would just have a window on one side running the whole length of the hive. A window on both sides might (???) mess with the structural integrity of the hive.


----------



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

The windows would be on the sides. The hive is being made from one inch oak so I don't think it would affect the integrity. The windows are 6 x 14 inches, and both would have a covering.


FishOil


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I think that would work just fine.


----------

